# Rounded edges, finishing and quality



## jennigut (3 mo ago)

Hello,
1-What’s the best way to seal rounded corners of drywall such as around the piping in the picture?

2- also, should the trim around an access door be sealed or finished?

3- would also love feedback on the work done here so far.
Thank you so much. Appreciate that this forum exists.


----------

